# Half-Life 2 VR Mod



## Pulverdings (4. April 2017)

Es wird zur Zeit an einer Mod gearbeitet die es ermöglichen soll Half-Life 2 in VR auf moderenen Headsets zu spielen (Rift CV1 und Vive). Touch Controller sollen auch unterstützt werdem.

Ja, ich weiß es war früher schon mal möglich Half-Life 2 in VR zu spielen aber der Support wurde eingestellt, deswegen finde ich es sehr gut, dass sich doch nochmal welche bemühen VR Support einzurichten.

Anders als bei der Doom 3 VR Mod steht der Source Code nicht zur Verfügung, deswegen ist die Implementierung deutlich schwerer.

ABER es gibt schon einen Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mREOUsan7pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch ein paar Infos:



> The mod will be available for free.You will have to own a copy of Half Life 2 and both episodes on Steam for it to function.





> Currently weapons are still 1-handed, but two handed, and left handed are on the white board.





> The footage from the teaser was taken from an old build of the Oculus Touch version of the mod. It's a few weeks old now, and there have been heaps of improvements. Yes, we have a working game.





> When? Well, that's a tricky one. It depends on the team's decision whether we do something like open it up now, have applications for closed alpha testing, or wait to have it near perfect before making something substantial public. You can't really put a date, or even a year on it (fairly certain that it will be this year), but when we come to a decision, more will come soon.



Mehr Infos/Quelle: Half-Life VR mod


----------



## HisN (4. April 2017)

Ich hatte die ursprüngliche VR-Version mal ausprobiert und dann sofort wieder damit aufgehört, weil das Spiel "per se" einfach nicht VR-Tauglich ist (meiner Meinung nach).
Bin gespannt ob der MOD das besser macht. Thx für den Link.


----------



## ChrisX84 (10. April 2017)

Wie wird das denn mit der Fortbewegung gemeistert? Kontroller-Steuerung?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (11. April 2017)

Pulverdings "Touch Controller sollen auch unterstützt werden."

Zudem hoffentlich full locomotion per Sticks / Touch. Dann lässt es sich quasi wie mit Gamepad laufen und für die Benutzung von Gegenständen etc. kommen die Hände / Arme 
zum Einsatz.
Überhaupt sollten viel mehr alte Spiele Perlen fit für VR gemacht werden. Fallout 4 VR ist immerhin in Arbeit und Serious Sam first und Second Encounter bereits erschienen und verkaufen sich hervorragend(und das sogar für 30 Euro aufwärts).
Geringerer Aufwand als neue Produktion und mir sind 10 Jahre alte Spiele in VR lieber als aktuelle Games Flat .


----------



## Pulverdings (15. Mai 2017)

Mittlerweile hat es die Mod auf Steam Greenlight geschafft (hat auch bereits grünes Licht erhalten):
Steam Greenlight :: Half-Life 2: VR

EDIT: In diesem Artikel kann man etwas über den Mod lesen und die Probleme die es zu lösen galt: 
http://www.roadtovr.com/half-life-2-vr-mod-coming-to-oculus-rift-and-htc-vive/

PS: Einen Release Termin gibt es noch nicht.


----------

